# Firestone The Wheel



## RailRider

IN CASE YOU DONT ALREADY KNOW HUFFY MADE THE RAIL BIKES, AND ADDED A STEERING WHEEL TO IT IN 1968. THEY SOLD MANY TO OTHER COMPANIES SUCH AS FIRESTONE, SEARS ECT.. AND THOSE COMPANIES CHANCGED THE BADGES, TIRES, AND SOMETIMES OTHER ITEMS AND SOLD THEM AS THEIR BIKES. HERES MY FIRESTONE THE WHEEL/







[/IMG]


----------

